# protector para home 2.1



## nicolas (Sep 8, 2011)

hola gente queria hacer una consulta o que me ayuden... estoy haciendo un home 2.1 y quisiera protejer los parlantes... el temas es que en el foro solo he encontrado protecciones stereos y ninguna para 2.1...

tendre que armar 2 stereos y usar solo un canal para al woofer o hay alguna otra forma?? espero me ayuden gracias...


----------



## joquines (Sep 9, 2011)

yo estoy casi en la misma.. si podes pasame el circuito del home asi lo veo...


----------



## nicolas (Sep 9, 2011)

no es un circuito en si sino suma de varios circuitos...

El crossover 2.1 es un circuito que posteo ezevalla aca
Los amplis de 2 canales son tda 2050 de mnicolau
El ampli del grave es el modo puente con tda 2050 de mnicolau tambien... lo demas es diseño mio (rectificado filtrado pre,etc)


----------

